# Sony RX100 Mark V



## expatinasia (Oct 8, 2016)

This has to be one of the best kept secrets within the camera industry this year! I was even beginning to wonder whether Sony was going to update the RX100 line or not.



> The RX100 brings Fast Hybrid AF with phase detection from the a6300 and new a6500 to the RX line



http://www.newsshooter.com/2016/10/06/sonys-small-miracle-the-new-rx100-v-brings-phase-detect-af-to-small-sensor-cameras/

On paper at least, it seems that Sony has done it again and maintained the RX100's position as the best pocketable quality camera available today.

The article does not mention the menu and I wonder whether that has been updated as Sony is supposed to be updating their menu system.

I am looking forward to trying this camera.



> Specs: 315-point AF, 24-70mm f/1.8-2.8 lens, 1,000fps shooting, 2.36 million dot OLED EVF, 24fps up to 150 shots, 1-inch, 21-megapixel sensor



http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/sony-rx100-v-vs-rx100-iv


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2016)

I keep wanting to consider one, but the shortcomings are too many. 

No touch screen?? 

USB charging only??

Still a 24-70mm lens that misses the important portrait focal lengths from 85-135mm. It has been criticized for the short zoom length for years, but a touch screen was first used on Sony Camcorders 25? years ago, they even short cycled the A6300 to add a touch screen to the A6500.
Is the overheating gone? 5 minutes at 4K video? 

$1000 for a tiny sensor camera?

Its far from my ideal for a camera, but for those who shoot close to their subject, or like wide landscapes it will work.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 8, 2016)

I think you are being way too critical.

Sure a touch screen would have been nice but not a must when you consider all the amazing tech it does have, and there's nothing wrong with USB charging - in fact it is beneficial in some ways, especially for travellers as it means less to carry (and you can charge on the go easily).

And frankly for what most people will use it for 5 minutes of 4k is fine - a lot of people will only shoot 10/20 second bursts anyway and from that use only 5 seconds or so, and if you are shooting something longer you could always stop and start or use something more dedicated to that job.

24fps up to 150 shots, 315 point AF, 1,000fps and it is pocketable! Amazing.

Sony also built an underwater kit for it.


----------



## geonix (Oct 8, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Sure a touch screen would have been nice but not a must when you consider all the amazing tech it does have, ...



Disagree. The touch screen had been a must for me. I have the rx100 III and all to often it is a pain to use. With big hands and fingers it is quite laborious to change settings quickly, especially when shooting manual. (Admitted, the lens-ring on mine is defect, so I have to use the rear dial)
Touch screen would have made many things much easier on such a camera. 
Anyway I came to the conclusion that small and pocketable is one thing. Being quick and getting the shot another. 
If I get one of these new sony cameras at all, it will probably be the a6500. 
(Maybe I also wait for another 6 months to get the a7000  )


----------



## YellowJersey (Oct 9, 2016)

As someone who's been eying the RX100 for a while now, I'm quite glad the mk V has been announced as it likely means a price drop for the mk IV will be coming soon. Been wanting one of these for a while now since I don't always have my DSLR on me. It'd be nice to have something small that I can carry in my pocket to get the shot when I'm out and about (and no, my phone just doesn't do the job).


----------



## YellowJersey (Oct 16, 2016)

The Panasonic LX10 looks like it'll surpass the RX100 series due to the inclusion of ibis plus a faster lens (1.8-2.8), and is less expensive. I don't know about the video quality, but I only shoot stills. The LX10 comes out in November. I could very well go for it over the RX100 V.


----------

